# Why Was Osama Bin Laden Really Buried So Shortly After His Death?



## Truvianni (Apr 21, 2011)

An article asking the questions which nobody seems willing to answer regarding the real reason why Osama Bin Laden was buried out at sea before his body could be shown to the media. It seeming as if some people are too busy congratulating themselves to take time out from the standard rhetoric to answer any real questions regarding Osama bin Laden’s burial.

Yesterday, I wrote an article claiming that burying Osama bin Laden’s body out at sea was a really bad idea so soon after his death without first showing it to the media as proof of his death. This even if it kept in line with Islamic laws or practices of having to bury a body out at sea within 24 hours which in fact would have given the United States ample time to show the body to the media before disposing of it in the manner which they eventually did. 

I however for my part found it strange that a body would have to be buried at sea so shortly after death. After all, I imagine some Muslims do not live anywhere near a sea or an ocean which would make it most difficult to do anything of the sort let alone within 24 hours after death. Of course, taking in to consideration the cost of such a burial, specially for those who live far away from the ocean. I however just thought to myself that perhaps such is Muslim tradition. I at the time not really knowing what it was though I had heard something regarding bodies having to be buried facing in the direction of Mecca but this again was something I was not really sure of. 

This morning however I woke up to see that somebody had commented on my article that such was not the case with Islamic law. This person adding that if anything burying a body out at sea was not permitted under Islamic law. At this point, I started wondering as to what Islamic law really was which prompted me to search the internet for information to confirm what this person had told me. It was then that I found out that in fact, according to Islamic law burying a body out at sea is not the way to go about it. I did read however that such a practice can be accepted but only in the extreme case that the person might have died at sea which clearly was not what occurred with regards to Osama bin Laden.

All of which leading me to ask the question which a lot of people seem to be asking or at least on my website which is “Why was Osama bin Laden really buried out at sea so shortly after his death and before his body could be shown to the media?”. It was obviously not in an attempt to keep with Islamic law which even forbids such a practice. This basically meaning that Americans either got it completely wrong with regards to Islamic tradition or perhaps that the reason we were given was but a bad cover up to hide the real cause as to why Osama bin Laden’s body was not shown to the media. In all this, I also wonder and I see that I am not alone in this; who gave the order for Osama bin Laden’s body to be disposed of in such a way?

Naturally, a lot of this will only lead to speculation that Osama bin Laden might be still alive or that he was not killed by American forces but perhaps died earlier and this is but a way to make it seem that he was killed by American forces. After all, it is a strange story that he was supposedly living in a place in a big city so close to a military installation and that the government of Pakistan supposedly knew nothing about it. 

I also wonder how much next year’s presidential election plays a part in all this, specially given that the democrats did not really do so well in last year’s mid term election. I in all this remember back in 92 when Abimael Guzman was captured in Peru, it did serve the then Peruvian President; Fujimori as a platform under which he was elected to a second term in office. This making me wonder if Obama will use this killing which I am beginning to question ever took place as a way to get votes in next year’s presidential election. This being just as Fujimori did in Peru with the capture of Abimael Guzman. This also given the fact that the economic recovery which Obama talked about has not really happened the way he promised it would be back in 2008.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Your research hasnt failed you. Islamic law doesnt say anything about the sea, but does dictate the time period within which the body is to be buried. I assume this was simply a misunderstanding on your part.

I am sure ample photographic evidence was taken and will be revealed after sufficient vetting.

Otherwise please see my other comment.


----------



## Truvianni (Apr 21, 2011)

Photos prove nothing, they can be tricked specially now a days when even most people on their home computers can do it so all the photos in the world will be not serve as the same kind of proof it would have been to show his body to the media. Naturally along with the required DNA tests. I persoanlly do not believe any of this, to me it is like saying I caught a huge fish but I threw it back becasue I felt sorry for it but just trust me I did it. Of course truth is a point of view to a large extent.Like Jesus said "those who hear my voice hear the truth" to Poncious Pilate who said "what is truth?"


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

So what would be acceptable evidence to you?


----------



## Truvianni (Apr 21, 2011)

you might say what would have been acceptable evidence to me and that would have been the body plus DNA to proof it was the body. Have you heard some are saying his body guard shot him which does explain why he was unarmed as he would not have expected his own body guard and why there was no struggle. Of course I did wonder why if they seals are such great fighters and he was unarmed why did could not have taken him with out killing him.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Im not going to dispute how well or badly the seals operated. They were there, and they took a decision to kill him. I cant judge that decision.

DNA proof does exsit. Numerous senators have seen the photo and confirmed it.


----------



## Truvianni (Apr 21, 2011)

Confirmation of US senators to me is proof of nothing and photos can be easily faked and if they were how could senators know this? Of course not forgetting that next year is an election year and this will probably help Obama and the democrats who did not do so well in last year's mid term election. 

As for the seals, this is what a lot people are starting to doubt if they were the ones who killed him, maybe not so much in America but in Europe there was skepticism from very start. Of course most people blindly believe what their government tells them but I wouldn't be surprised if his own body guard killed him. As for DNA this could have been a sample of his DNA that they had from before and not one taken from the body they supposedly buried out at sea. It is funny though because all they needed to do was show the body to the press and nothing more sort of like they did with the bodies of Bonnie and Clyde so many years ago.


----------



## Truvianni (Apr 21, 2011)

And Obama has just said that he will not show the photos which is so considerate. I guess he does not want to shock us with such violent images maybe it was the same consideration which led to the body not being shown. Of course, to some like myself photos proof nothing and what is funny is that those photos will probably end up on the internet sooner or later anyway.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

We can talk all we like about how he was killed or what happened, but these are just empty assumptions.


----------



## Truvianni (Apr 21, 2011)

They are not &#8220;empty assumptions&#8221; because I am not assuming anything. Of course I do not know what really happened so I am merely speculating on what might have happened given the facts that I do know and one of them is that the body was not shown to the media. Of course reasons can be presented for not having done so but they do not change the fact that it was not presented as evidence of something they knew people were bound to doubt without concrete proof.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Well I can understand why you think that the whole this is suspicious (& in some ways I agree). But maybe we just have to accept what we know & move on. I mean there were plenty of people who believed that Hitler did not die in 1945, that he was happily living in the jungles of South America after the war (a bit like that monster Mengele actually did - "The Boys from Brazil" & all that stuff). But for all intents and purposes, most people knew that Hitler was dead and gone after that day in 1945 when he shot himself...


----------



## Truvianni (Apr 21, 2011)

Hitler&#8217;s and bin Laden&#8217;s case are different. Hitler&#8217;s death to a certain extent was unimportant after the 3rd Reich had been defeated. He could have gone to the jungles of Brazil or wherever and lived happily for a long time but so what? He would have been living without any power. Osama bin Laden is a person who what other way of knowing he was really dead would we have had other than showing his body with Hitler it did not really matter since we got rid of his 3rd Reich. I know several people who are really questioning this whole thing. I personally believe he is dead but it did not happen the way they said it did that is why they did not show the body. Obama claimed bin Laden was not a trophy but that is the way I think he is going to use it for next year&#8217;s presidential election. I am a Republican so I would not have voted for him any way though I really can stand Sarah Palin either.


----------



## Truvianni (Apr 21, 2011)

One last thing in &#8220;The Boys From Brazil&#8221;, Hitler was already dead. It was a case of somebody having taken Hitler&#8217;s DNA to clone several Fuehrers. Regarding Osama bin Laden, one last thought. How do we know they did not get his double or one of them. After all, during W.W. II Roosevelt and Churchill also had doubles so why would it be so unconceivable that Osama bin Laden might have also had one. This specially with him having been the most wanted terrorists on many lists such as the CIA&#8217;s along with what I can only imagine must have several other similar organizations.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Well I'm sure that the US forces did DNA tests on Bin Laden's remains & did the usual things 9eg. compare the samples to DNA of his relatives or possibly earlier DNA samples/results from him in hospital - Bin Laden was in & out of hospitals all his life, from what I can gather). I'm sure the results of these tests will be released soon to quash any conspiracy theories. I don't think Obama would have made his momentous announcement a few days ago if he hadn't have had the proof. Surely, Bin Laden's death has to be "the real deal?"...


----------



## Truvianni (Apr 21, 2011)

The only sure proof would have been to show the body to the international media and do all the tests in front of them the way they should have. Right now it is a matter that they are asking everybody to take their word for it and it looks suspicious. Like I said we do not know if they already did not have his DNA from before and the one they got was really taken from his dead body. I personally believe he is dead but I really find it hard to believe it happened the way they say it did. After all how do we know he was not aready and now Obama isnt trying to just get the credit for this for next year's presidential election. His rating have already gone up 11 points because of this. So as you see there is more here than just weather he is really dead or not but who gains from this. For my part I have read what I consider to be a very credible story that he was killed by his body guard which explains why he was unarmed and there was no sign of struggle and he was shot in the back of the head. It is nothing personal but I just have a hard time believing anything the United States government says specially when they basically ask people to believe it on faith.


----------



## Truvianni (Apr 21, 2011)

and one more thing I would also like to say I have no conspiracy theories what so ever I just find it hard to believe it was the way they say it was. Besides such theories will never completely be put to end just like those relating to the deaths of John and Robert Kennedy.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

So there is more evidence for him being shot by his bodyguard then there his for Obamas story?

Al Qaeda has confirmed his death by the way.


----------



## Truvianni (Apr 21, 2011)

Yes I know they have confirmed it. I would say at this point it is a toss up like they say but I can really see where his having been killed by his own body guard is at least plausible of course what happened perhaps the world will never really know yet one thing is for sure. The death of bin Laden is a political thing which I can see how it will probably be exploited by Obama in one way or another.


----------

